# Seared Steak in Kitchen... Smoked Up The Whole House



## thecactuswill (Aug 9, 2006)

I was watching rachel ray the other day, and she pan-fried steaks with olive oil. So I tried it. The steak turned out just like as shown on the show. But I turned around and looked across the kitchen, and the whole house was full of smoke! I couldn't even see across the living/dining rooms. Now the whole house stinks and it really pissed off my roommates. What did I do wrong? Any tips on deodorizing?


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2006)

You didn't do anything wrong. That does happen. What you need to do is make sure you have an exhaust fan on and a window open. 

Welcome to the site!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 9, 2006)

Yep. It happens.  
Tell your roommates to mellow out and enjoy dinner.
They are lucky they have someone to cook for them.


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank You for the welcome.

I don't have an exhaust fan, unfortunately.  There is an overhead microwave above the stove, where the fan would normally be.  But I must have done something wrong.  On the show, the steaks didn't smoke at all while cooking.  When I did it, they didn't seem overwhelming until by the time I was done and realized I can't see across the house.  I didn't use but a couple tbsp of olive oil.  Maybe the heat was too high?


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2006)

Nope trust me you did it right. You didn't see the smoke on the TV show because the set they are on has a ton of open space and the have powerful fans going. Steaks do smoke like that when you cook them inside. If they didn't then you probably would have been doing something wrong.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 9, 2006)

I no longer pan broil because the kitchen in our current home has a crappy down-draft vent -- a good hood with powerful fans vented to the outside is essential for pan grilling, as well as many other things. Thus the beauty of the gas grill just outside the back door.


----------



## ChefScotty (Aug 9, 2006)

Your heat was probably a tad too high since olive oil has a relatively low smoke point.    Rachel Ray does so many retakes there's rarely any hot food around her.    I use a raised cast iron skillet at home to grill mark sometimes and the place always looks like a fire just got put out.   Love that smell though!


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2006)

Cooking steaks inside is a perfect way to test your fire alarms!


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 9, 2006)

ChefScotty said:
			
		

> Your heat was probably a tad too high since olive oil has a relatively low smoke point. Rachel Ray does so many retakes there's rarely any hot food around her. I use a raised cast iron skillet at home to grill mark sometimes and the place always looks like a fire just got put out. Love that smell though!


 
Yeah.  But although I let the oil heat up in the pan all the way before putting the steak on, the smoke was minimal until I put on the meat and then it was


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 9, 2006)

Smoke happens when you pan fry a steak. As others have already noted - you need a good exhaust vent over the stove that vents to the outside or you need to open some windows, turn the fan on your AC to the on position, and have something like a box fan sitting in the window nearest the kitchen blowing out (so it draws the smoke out).

There _is_ a possibility that you pan was a little hotter than it needed to be (what type of pan, what type of stove, what temp setting, how thick were the steaks, how long did you cook them, etc.) although it appeared to be at the perfect temp when you started out. Although Emeril is the one that harps on "using your knob" - if you watch Rachel - she does it, too.

Yes, steaks will add more fat to the pan, along with meat juices, during cooking - and the better the grade of beef - the more fat. These all contribute to the smoke.

Next time (I know, Rachel didn't do it this way on the show) ... preheat your oven to 350-400 F. Heat your pan, sear the steaks on each side for about 2 minutes - them pop the skillet into the oven to finish. You will have developed the flavors from searing the meat - and you will not smoke up the house/apt as much.

To deodorize - maybe try that Fabreeze stuff, burn some incense or scented candles?


----------



## ChefScotty (Aug 9, 2006)

Totally agree with Michael there, sear it hard then shove it in the oven.   I like my steak rare, as in as much of it as possible rare.    Not the 20% rare, 45% medium rare, 20% medium, 10% medium-well and 5% well-done thing that comes out of a pan.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 9, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Next time (I know, Rachel didn't do it this way on the show) ... preheat your oven to 350-400 F. Heat your pan, sear the steaks on each side for about 2 minutes - them pop the skillet into the oven to finish. You will have developed the flavors from searing the meat - and you will not smoke up the house/apt as much.


 
I've used that technique, which I believe is called pan roasting, with fish and it works very well indeed -- fish is nicely browned and crispy on the outside, moist in the middle. I'll post the recipe -- Pan-Roasted Tuna with White Beans.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 10, 2006)

thecactuswill said:
			
		

> I was watching rachel ray the other day, and she pan-fried steaks with olive oil. So I tried it. The steak turned out just like as shown on the show. But I turned around and looked across the kitchen, and the whole house was full of smoke! I couldn't even see across the living/dining rooms. Now the whole house stinks and it really pissed off my roommates. What did I do wrong? Any tips on deodorizing?


 
I can totally sympathize with you and your roommates on this one.  Several years ago I went out and bought me a cast iron grill/griddle like Rach uses and was so psyched to use it.  The exhaust in the place we lived was standard and I didn't realize how much smoke was in the apartment till I turned to my DH walking in the front door.  Needless to say he was a bit concerned but we just opened up the windows and doors and enjoyed the meal.  I still torture us and occasionally sear like this but finish them off in the oven. 

I have watched a few of Rachels episodes and the set has become pretty smoky several times as she was cooking. But by the next take they were able to have cleared it. 

Do you have a box fan or floor fan that you can sit in front of the door to help get the smoke out?


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Aug 10, 2006)

I can suggest using a cast iron grill pan with 1/2 inch grooves, There will be less smoke because less meat comes in contact with the pan and you dont have to use nearly as much oil....then finish it in the oven.


----------



## JMediger (Aug 10, 2006)

thecactuswill said:
			
		

> ...There is an overhead microwave above the stove, where the fan would normally be...


 
Double check your microwave - unless it was put in against building codes, it should have a fan as part of the unit.  Codes say that you must have some sort of cooking exhaust available ... either overhead or a down draft system.  If you are renting, I would be really surprised if it wasn't there ... 

Good Luck!


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 10, 2006)

I would think that the tv show kitchen has more than 1 exhaust fan....don't you think so people?


----------



## Claire (Aug 10, 2006)

Don't feel bad.  I live in such an old house that I don't have an exhaust fan in my kitchen.  But even before then I decided that certain things weren't meant to be done in home kitchens that weren't prepared for it.  I often have problems searing meats on top of my stove.  Very high heats and especially higher fat meats cooked very close to the element when you broil will give you a lot of smoke.  I've had freinds who have bought high-end in-kitchen grills with expensive fans (both up and down -draft) who have found their kitchens full of smoke and so noisy we couldn't converse while we were cooking over their very, very, expensive island grills.  Since I don't have a fan in my kitchen, there are certain things I just don't do unless it's warm enough to try it outside on the grill.  

Searing meats often creates this problem.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 11, 2006)

ella/TO said:
			
		

> I would think that the tv show kitchen has more than 1 exhaust fan....don't you think so people?


 
You would think but I've seen the set really smoke up on Rachel and Giadas set a few times but after the commercial it'd always myseteriously clear up.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 11, 2006)

JMediger said:
			
		

> Double check your microwave - unless it was put in against building codes, it should have a fan as part of the unit. Codes say that you must have some sort of cooking exhaust available ... either overhead or a down draft system. If you are renting, I would be really surprised if it wasn't there ...
> 
> Good Luck!


 
Well, as an owner of an overhead microwave with a fan system (one with filters that are regularly cleaned), I can honestly say the thing is next to worthless when it comes to a smokey kitchen. 

The solution? Make sure whatever is smoking up the kitchen smells good! 

John


----------



## GB (Aug 11, 2006)

My overhead mic has a great fan. there is even an option to turbo it (super high setting). When that thing gets going it is deafening. Even that is no match for the smoke a pan cooked steak gives off.


----------

